# Cyprus bank account



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anybody know if you can open a cypriot bank account without a cyprus fixed address, prior to moving over, I am in the UK at present, and in the process of setting up a small business to be based in Cyprus.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes you can use uk addy, on line bank of cyprus or pop in if you are over.
Tricia.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi ~ yes just in the process of opening accounts with Hellenic Bank. They've sent just us the forms to sign. All we need to do is get our passport details verified by one of three major 'sister banks' in the UK. They've also sorted out my mortgage. Must point out that we have a Cypriot Lawyer 'in the loop', so to speak who's handling contracts etc for us in Cyprus.
Regards, Chris


----------



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Chris
Took your advice, did an on line application for Hellenic Bank, however its been a week now with no reply, how long did it take for yours to come through, or did you call into the bank?


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello again ~ The application forms were sent from the bank as part of our home loan application. that said the whole process is a lot slower than what we are used to in the UK. 'Pace of life' thing I suppose. I'll 'PM' the contact details of Anna, who hopefully will be able to advise you. Chris


----------

